# Somebody is Riding My Horse



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

First change the lock on your tack trunk and don't give a key to the office...
You're in college, sound responsible and how do we get to the barn?
A car....perfect!
Put that tack trunk key on the car key ring... no car no trunk...no key no homeward bound. :|
Remove the tack to your car...inconvenience who ever...
They'll figure it out real quick when suddenly access to your stuff is denied_ they been found out._ :evil:

As for t/o...and you think they're riding him in the t/o field..
Interesting thought and very possible.
However, your trunk is disturbed, your tack is used...and no one knows anything :icon_rolleyes: :icon_rolleyes:
Don't think so....smells like ripe garbage that one. :|
If access to all that is happening, then the horse is in the barn, in the arena/ring and somehow, someway it is known who is riding unauthorized.


You either need the B/O to step-up and be around to catch the thief stealing rides or you need to move the horse if his welfare is jeopardized as you make comment of.
Find another place that offers t/o...
_It *is* the barns responsibility to protect those in their care_...boarders horses are their responsibility.
I have a suspicion once you change your keyed lock to another this might stop.
Your B/O knows who has access to her office when she is not present...what a load of ___ she is handing you.
So come down on her with pressure, if you won't then get your parents to do so...
Money talks and losing a easy boarder who pays bills on time is not one you want to walk out the door.
Don't let your horse pay the price, nor you for a sneak riding what is not theirs...
It doesn't take much to have a horse become dull to aids, confused and suddenly not so nice a animal to be with, astride or whatever.. and injury tops the list of possibilities to happen.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

- Take all of your tack and put it in your car. No tack makes it much harder to ride. Aside from your grooming tools and a halter and lead, nothing else in the barn. 
- I also find it hard to believe nobody at the barn knows who it is... either move the horse, or let the BO know that no one but you is allowed to ride your horse, and that if anyone is, the horse will be moved.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

If he is not getting ridden that often because you are in school, it IS possible that only your tack is being used and not your horse. He could be just rusty from lack of riding. OR... someone could be riding him. 

I would change the lock on my tackbox and then ask the BO about it. I had my horse at a facility once. He wasn't being ridden but my tack was positively being used and it made me SO angry. It turned out that it was a lesson person using my tack and they just didn't realize it was private tack. They were actually going into the private owners tackroom instead of the lesson tackroom. The private owners room was attached to the lesson horse barn and the lesson tackroom was actually in that barn. It was an honest mistake and the lady was using my tack saddle and pad because it was nice and comfy. She was however using the correct bridle because those were hung outside the horses stalls.

HOPEFULLY it is only your tack being used but etiher way it's an issue that needs to be handled. I would worry that there is some teenager sneaking around the barn riding your horse when the BO isn't there.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

From @farmpony84


> HOPEFULLY it is only your tack being used but etiher way it's an issue that needs to be handled. I would worry that there is some teenager sneaking around the barn riding your horse when the BO isn't there.


This is exactly what happened to @LoriF. If I have the story correctly, the teens were not using her tack, but she just got the feeling that someone was riding her horse. Couldn't prove it, couldn't catch them. It was frustrating. She finally did discover who was doing it--a teen trying to impress her boyfriend with LoriF's elegant Fresian. I hope she chimes in on this post. She might have some ideas on how she figured it out.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I would hope someone would say/notice something if someone is in fact, riding your horse...I'm not sure about them actually riding him, it may just be a coincidence how he is acting (could be from time off). I think it's probably just your tack. When I boarded, I always kept my stuff in my car, for that reason. So nobody can touch my stuff. A lot of things went missing & I was happy that none of it was ever my stuff.

I agree, change the lock or keep the stuff in your car. While it's a bit inconvenient to keep stuff in your car (I hated lugging everything back & forth, but I didn't want it touched either!), it's better than worrying if people are using your stuff when you aren't around.

BUT if someone truly IS riding your horse, maybe others aren't saying anything because maybe they think 'oh, she must be riding him for her while she is at school, etc.'. They may not even think anything of it.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

When I first joined this forum there was someone with a similar issue. And they used Kool Aid to out the person. They either put Kool Aid on the pad or on the horses back (it does not hurt the horse) and when the horse sweat the pad was discolored so the person knew for sure that the tack and horse were being used.

Personally I would ask the BO to post a notice that anyone caught riding a horse without the owners permission would be asked to leave the barn for another facility and that it is strictly not allowed. This maybe subtle enough that the person realizes they have been caught. Second. I would remove my tack - not that other tack can't be used but you never know. There is no way really to know if someone else is riding your horse unless they are caught


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I remember that koolaid idea! Thanks for adding it here too, it's a good one. It sounds like you're pretty understandably emotional about this so it may be worth your state of mind to pick a nice sunny day and skip classes to do a couple random drive bys or even take an Uber or a friends car to show up and see what's going on. 

But this isn't a long term solution and it's beginning to sound like some very basic trust issues have been broken. I'd be curious to hear what the BO says and what suggestions they have to prevent this from happening again. In my mind, it's no different than some random person leaving doors or gates open. The facility has the responsibility of making sure your horse is safe and secure. If that means doing a visual on your horse several times a day, that sounds cheaper than losing a boarding client or being named in a lawsuit if your horse gets injured by an unauthorized rider (especially once you made them aware of the problem.) On that note, notify them in writing and send certified so their signature is required. Later they can never say they weren't made aware of the potential problem.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I would go mental.

I would take your tack, leave it at home especially if you don't ride that often.
Though, that really doesn't stop anyone riding him in their own tack...

I'd try to find out what is happening, and definitely consider moving.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I too remember the Kool-Aid deal... 
Wasn't someone able to get it to be on the horses back once they took home their tack so that was no longer the problem....
Wish there was a way they could use invisible dye or that exploding dye pack like is used for bank robbery thieves that stains for days and days and there is no hiding the stains on the hands... :think:

More I think about it the more this smells fishy....
Regardless of using the horse or just the tack..neither should be touched as it is personal property.
I do agree you will forever be suspicious and fret/worry someone is doing your horse or equipment wrong.. :|
Your trust _*is*_ damaged and that speaks of now needing to find a new barn where you can trust the facility to protect and guard your horse and belongings from those not authorized to touch..period.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Curious why no cameras (against the rules ?) since it would clearly show someone removing your horse from the pasture to ride. Clearly a well placed trail cam would also protect the horses from unauthorized contact.


I also like the kool aid idea.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Cameras these days are really small. I bet you could put one focused on your tack trunk without anyone seeing it.


----------



## WYOHorseman68 (Jul 24, 2018)

Another idea: there are several small GPS-enabled devices you can install on your tack that sends you a text message if it moves (motion activated). My barn manager also has several motion-activated cameras that send her a text of a video if anyone stupid enough should try messing with our horses.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

knightrider said:


> From @farmpony84
> 
> 
> This is exactly what happened to @LoriF. If I have the story correctly, the teens were not using her tack, but she just got the feeling that someone was riding her horse. Couldn't prove it, couldn't catch them. It was frustrating. She finally did discover who was doing it--a teen trying to impress her boyfriend with LoriF's elegant Fresian. I hope she chimes in on this post. She might have some ideas on how she figured it out.


Yes, I knew that someone was messing with her because normally when I show up she will have tangles or twigs or whatever in her mane. All of a sudden, every time I went to the farm she was groomed, not a tangle to be found. That was my first tip off anyway. 
They weren't teens, they were about ten at the time and the boy was trying to impress the girl who really liked her (the horse) and he liked the girl. They ended up pretty much telling on themselves because they weren't good at telling fibs yet. With kids, you just have to know the right questions to ask. Older teens are better at being sneaky. Older teens know better too. What was pretty much happening was the boy would lead the mare while the girl sat on her and she would groom her also. They weren't using my tack because I keep it locked up.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Walkamile said:


> Curious why no cameras (against the rules ?) since it would clearly show someone removing your horse from the pasture to ride. Clearly a well placed trail cam would also protect the horses from unauthorized contact.
> 
> 
> I also like the kool aid idea.


Yes I agree - the no camera thing is very peculiar. The good in me says no cameras ensures the boarders have their privacy; the bad in me says someone (like the BO or close confederate) doesn’t want to get caught.

Ditto the kool aid idea. Changing the lock would work and it would be interesting to see how long before the BO approaches you about that.

Good luck.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a cpoy of my tack room lock key at my house and one on my car key ring and my fiance has one. BO dose not have one. No one elce needs to have one. When people ask about how broke my horses are i highlight their bad behaviors to discurage people from trying to ride them. Considering 3 of the 4 will mosy likly hurt someone who is not experianced or confident.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

personally I would risk the camera. put a trail camera IN the tack trunk, make sure it snaps your picture before you close the trunk then when someone opens it you will either have their picture, a missing trail camera, or a blank camera card all 3 which are pretty good proof that someone has been where they shouldn't be


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

You are right to think someone might be riding your horse. That "off" feeling is different to a horse not ridden often, and your situation hasn't changed, your horse's behaviour has. Not knowing the layout or routine of your barn property, it is possible BO doesn't know, you will have some idea on that yourself. But someone does know.

Is there any chance of getting a friend or family member to drop in at the popular riding times? a few random visits might surprise something?

Personally, i would try a camera. To hell with rules when your horse is being messed with. I would want to set it on the horse, and just take tack home or try new lock. Have a spare key but not with BO.

I assume you have some sort of contract. BO is obliged to take some care of your horse and it is not acceptable that someone is riding it without permission - yours. She should be doing more to find out what is going on, turning a blind eye is not reasonable. I would have expected her to be somewhat outraged that someone would do that, her placid acceptance would make me suspicious that she knows something.

The extreme option is to move your horse. The main trouble with that is you may have to go somewhere else that you know no-one, so it is possible to be no better off.

But i would also ask everyone at the barn 'who has been riding my horse' or 'have you seen anyone but me riding my horse' and tell them that nobody has your permission.

I have had it happen. It is very distressing. I never trust anyone not to mess with my gear so always keep it with me, the only exception being my sister.

I hope you get it sorted satisfactorily, and soon 

:hug:

:gallop:


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Inconspicuously wrap a piece of hair on the bridle rein and stick the rein back on top the crown. Next time you go back if the hair is gone, your tack has been used. Whats his boarding schedules, who feeds when your not there? how many acres is the property???? is the owner there often?? Someone rode him feel it in my gut. For all we know, they could be reading this right now..


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Zip-tie your reins to your bridle. Possibly zip-tie your stirrups in the up position. You will have to cut them off, but it is not a big deal to do that.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

A. That's a ballsy move. I'd be too worried I'd get caught red handed.


B. I know how easy it is for our NON-highly trained horses to get messed up by other people who ride them. I can't IMAGINE what kind of bad habits a seriously trained eventing horse could learn in a hurry.


And... did I miss it, but... is anything different about your saddle? Stirrups at a different length usually tell me real quick and in a hurry if someone's been using my saddle. It's like getting in my car and the seat is in a slightly different position. I know immediately.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

OP, did you ever find anything out?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

greentree said:


> Zip-tie your reins to your bridle. Possibly zip-tie your stirrups in the up position. You will have to cut them off, but it is not a big deal to do that.


In my case my tack was nowhere that anyone else could use it. the people had to either have had their own gear or ridden bareback with a rope. As they were most probably from the pub after closing time, well, your imagination is as good as mine


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

Any updates??


----------



## Jolly101 (Jul 2, 2018)

Following


----------



## tinabeanad (Dec 27, 2018)

Me thinks I would be installing a hidden camera....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You said you feel muderous, you suspect your expensive horse and tack is being used & ruined, so why haven't you left already? Either you are paranoid, in which case changing location won't help, changing mindset will or someone is going in an office, stealing keys and violating your property. If so, book it outta there!


----------

